# AbuDhabi Employment Visa is not yet stamped since last 3 months



## aniruddhagurav5 (7 mo ago)

Hi guys, I am from India . Got job offer in Abudhabi. Done with Employment Visa process from India. Now it's 3 months got passed but still my visa is not yet stamped on passport. Embassy of UAE saying that they have done all process correctly but Approval is not yet received from UAE ministry. Now company PRO is saying that ask embassy to cancel the current application . But how embassy can cancel the Employment Visa application before stamping?. Can anybody give me suggestions how can I resolve my problem with employment visa application.


----------



## psychopomp1 (Aug 5, 2021)

Nothing is stamped in your passport. Once you've completed your pre-employment formalities if necessary, eg pre-employment medical, security check (this can take months) your employer/sponsor in UAE applies for your work visa. Once issued (usually takes only a few weeks), they email you an electronic copy of this and you print this out and use this to travel to UAE. Once in UAE, you need to convert the work visa into residency and Emirates ID card.

Based on your statement "but Approval is not yet received from UAE ministry" it seems your security check hasn't been completed yet which can take many months....this can take anywhere up to 12 months if working in the Gov't sector. I'm afraid you will just have to be patient.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

I’ve asked on your other thread in the Dubai forum whether you have paid anyone for this process ?


----------



## aniruddhagurav5 (7 mo ago)

No. I didn't pay anyone.


----------



## aniruddhagurav5 (7 mo ago)

@psychopomp1 what to do in this case. Is there any solution to fix this?


----------



## psychopomp1 (Aug 5, 2021)

aniruddhagurav5 said:


> @psychopomp1 what to do in this case. Is there any solution to fix this?


Nope, nothing you or your employer can do wrt security checks. I'm afraid you will just need to wait, however long it takes.


----------

